# If you were going to buy an RTA...



## DrDodge

Simple question to guide my browsing of new hardware. If you had to buy an RTA today, what would you choose and why?
Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## daniel craig

I like single coil RTA's so therefore I would go for something like the Kylin Mini (Haven't tried it out as yet) or the Pharaoh Mini (Tested it and still use it). The reason the Kylin Mini gets a spot here is because of the new airflow design which seems like it has a lot of potential to be an excellent single coil RTA. You should be seeing more of this Kylin Mini soon. @Sir Vape Did a YouTube review/impressions of it on Monday. (  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrDodge

daniel craig said:


> I like single coil RTA's so therefore I would go for something like the Kylin Mini (Haven't tried it out as yet) or the Pharaoh Mini (Tested it and still use it). The reason the Kylin Mini gets a spot here is because of the new airflow design which seems like it has a lot of potential to be an excellent single coil RTA. You should be seeing more of this Kylin Mini soon. @Sir Vape Did a YouTube review/impressions of it on Monday. (  )



I did see this, the airflow looks awesome. I have never vaped with a single coil RTA, may I ask why you prefer it?


----------



## Cornelius

I would probably buy the Zeus, purely based on the rave reviews.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Humbolt

I have a probably irrational need for a gold Manta with the bubble glass, just because of how pretty it is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrDodge

Humbolt said:


> I have a probably irrational need for a gold Manta with the bubble glass, just because of how pretty it is.


Its on my top 3 just because it's sexy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Being a flavour chaser I own the following RTAs (among others but listing only the ones which give the best flavour):
Serpent Mini 25 (single coil)
Geekvape Zeus (single coil)
Advken Manta (dual coil)
Reload Vapor USA Reload (dual coil)

Of the above, the one I use on a daily basis is the Manta. In my humble opinion it is almost on par with the Reload, flavour-wise, at basically half the price. Yes, it does have leaking issues but if you wick it right and close the air holes before you fill it and open it only once you've screwed the top back on, you cut out 95% of the leaking problems. It is very easy to build on and has seriously good flavour.

After I bought the Manta I actually stopped shopping around for new RTA's, until then I was always chasing the next best flavour RTA. I bought the Reload after I got the Manta, but it was because it was give extremely good ratings by all reviewers, deservedly so, but also I got it at R600 versus the normal price of R1100, so who in their right mind would say not to that?! That being said, I still use my Manta and I'm loving it.

As for the rest, the Serpent Mini 25 is also very good and this used to be my goto RTA for a long while. I got the Zeus after the Serpent and found myself drawn back to the Serpent more often than not. Until the Manta...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

ivc_mixer said:


> Being a flavour chaser I own the following RTAs (among others but listing only the ones which give the best flavour):
> Serpent Mini 25 (single coil)
> Geekvape Zeus (dual coil)
> Advken Manta (dual coil)
> Reload Vapor USA Reload (dual coil)
> 
> Of the above, the one I use on a daily basis is the Manta. In my humble opinion it is almost on par with the Reload, flavour-wise, at basically half the price. Yes, it does have leaking issues but if you wick it right and close the air holes before you fill it and open it only once you've screwed the top back on, you cut out 95% of the leaking problems. It is very easy to build on and has seriously good flavour.
> 
> After I bought the Manta I actually stopped shopping around for new RTA's, until then I was always chasing the next best flavour RTA. I bought the Reload after I got the Manta, but it was because it was give extremely good ratings by all reviewers, deservedly so, but also I got it at R600 versus the normal price of R1100, so who in their right mind would say not to that?! That being said, I still use my Manta and I'm loving it.
> 
> That being said, the Serpent Mini 25 is also very good and this used to be my goto RTA for a long while. I got the Zeus after the Serpent and found myself drawn back to the Serpent more often than not. Until the Manta...




fully agree on the above RTAS, I have all 4 as well, just brilliant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Skyline or its clone. Flavour for days, easy to operate, no leaking or moisture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DrDodge

ivc_mixer said:


> Being a flavour chaser I own the following RTAs (among others but listing only the ones which give the best flavour):
> Serpent Mini 25 (single coil)
> Geekvape Zeus (dual coil)
> Advken Manta (dual coil)
> Reload Vapor USA Reload (dual coil)
> 
> Of the above, the one I use on a daily basis is the Manta. In my humble opinion it is almost on par with the Reload, flavour-wise, at basically half the price. Yes, it does have leaking issues but if you wick it right and close the air holes before you fill it and open it only once you've screwed the top back on, you cut out 95% of the leaking problems. It is very easy to build on and has seriously good flavour.
> 
> After I bought the Manta I actually stopped shopping around for new RTA's, until then I was always chasing the next best flavour RTA. I bought the Reload after I got the Manta, but it was because it was give extremely good ratings by all reviewers, deservedly so, but also I got it at R600 versus the normal price of R1100, so who in their right mind would say not to that?! That being said, I still use my Manta and I'm loving it.
> 
> As for the rest, the Serpent Mini 25 is also very good and this used to be my goto RTA for a long while. I got the Zeus after the Serpent and found myself drawn back to the Serpent more often than not. Until the Manta...



I am glad to hear that. To be honest, as it stands without any input from you guys I would have gone with the Manta. I have yet to heard about the leaking issues (but I guess pro's outweigh the cons) but I have been told the flavour is unbelievable.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

DrDodge said:


> I did see this, the airflow looks awesome. I have never vaped with a single coil RTA, may I ask why you prefer it?


For fruit, menthols, ice flavors, i much prefer single coil RTA's because they aren't too intense and the flavor is good. Juice consumption with a single coil RTA is also lower than that of a tri-coil or dual coil.

If I'm using desserts I prefer dual coil RTA's as these provide a much more intense and warmer vape. For dual coil RTA's I would suggest the Blitzen, Manta, Wake, Reload.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Cornelius said:


> I would probably buy the Zeus, purely based on the rave reviews.


The Pharaoh Mini beats the Zeus ever so slightly in flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Vandy vape Kylin rta. It can do single and double coils. Contrary to the usual feedback of leaking, mine never leaked and is my favourite daily use tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrDodge

Thoughts on the Ammit Dual?


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> Skyline or its clone. Flavour for days, easy to operate, no leaking or moisture.


Agreed x10

Unless you consider the Exocet as an RTA ... then Exocet all the way

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

the Zeus

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

Zeus

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DrDodge

DrDodge said:


> I am glad to hear that. To be honest, as it stands without any input from you guys I would have gone with the Manta. I have yet to heard about the leaking issues (but I guess pro's outweigh the cons) but I have been told the flavour is unbelievable.


Zeus is single coil isnt it?


----------



## Paul33

DrDodge said:


> Zeus is single coil isnt it?


Yessir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

DrDodge said:


> Zeus is single coil isnt it?



Oh bugger, yes, it is a single coil. I listed it as dual. Just goes to show when last I used it.


----------



## Spyro

You've vaped my OBS single coil before. Though it was New Years so I forgive you for the memory lapse  

I'm going to pick up a Zeus. No leak is just too much of a win to consider any bottom airflow tanks. And as everyone suggested everyone is raving about it. 

Based on my experience with the original Kylin, I could never recommend the mini.

I just wish there was a dual coil Zeus - but you can build big so it's all good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

DrDodge said:


> Simple question to guide my browsing of new hardware. If you had to buy an RTA today, what would you choose and why?
> Let me know your thoughts.



If it was me i would forget the idea of and rta and get myself a gloom and a wasp rda with the right coil configuration in (@smilelykumeenit coiled my wasp) and i am a super happy vaper today.

I might just have reached vape nirvana

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrDodge

Spyro said:


> You've vaped my OBS single coil before. Though it was New Years so I forgive you for the memory lapse
> 
> I'm going to pick up a Zeus. No leak is just too much of a win to consider any bottom airflow tanks. And as everyone suggested everyone is raving about it.
> 
> Based on my experience with the original Kylin, I could never recommend the mini.
> 
> I just wish there was a dual coil Zeus - but you can build big so it's all good.


Haha I dont even remember vaping on new years! Never mind the atty it was from

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

antonherbst said:


> If it was me i would forget the idea of and rta and get myself a gloom and a wasp rda with the right coil configuration in (@smilelykumeenit coiled my wasp) and i am a suoer happy vaper today.
> 
> I might just have reached vape nirvana




WASP RDTA is the best of both worlds, I love mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

ace_d_house_cat said:


> WASP RDTA is the best of both worlds, I love mine.



I have only read about it here. Never seen one before either. Ill have to investigate that.


----------



## Spyro

I retract my statement. 

Picked up a Zeus. It's not even close to comparable to my OBS nano. 

If I can't get good flavour out of it with a few more builds it'll be for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrDodge

Spyro said:


> I retract my statement.
> 
> Picked up a Zeus. It's not even close to comparable to my OBS nano.
> 
> If I can't get good flavour out of it with a few more builds it'll be for sale.


Thank God I have you to review the RTA's I am looking at .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

DrDodge said:


> Thank God I have you to review the RTA's I am looking at .




Lol, with all the admin of the Zeus it's alright. The top fill is a mission. I've accidentally opened it while upside down trying to access the coils. To get the damn chamber thing to line up and screw on is hit and miss and takes at least 5-6 tries. The flavour is decent but not as good as the OBS. All in all its just a mission. And I can't say it's better than the OBS. Pull round some time - maybe at Brinks house, he wants to try it out too. Then you can try them both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrDodge

Spyro said:


> Lol, with all the admin of the Zeus it's alright. The top fill is a mission. I've accidentally opened it while upside down trying to access the coils. To get the damn chamber thing to line up and screw on is hit and miss and takes at least 5-6 tries. The flavour is decent but not as good as the OBS. All in all its just a mission. And I can't say it's better than the OBS. Pull round some time - maybe at Brinks house, he wants to try it out too. Then you can try them both


Thanks for the update man, appreciate it. Maybe this weekend sometime. Is he still looking for a new tank? I know his Kylin was giving him some serious leaking issues


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> I retract my statement.
> 
> Picked up a Zeus. It's not even close to comparable to my OBS nano.
> 
> If I can't get good flavour out of it with a few more builds it'll be for sale.


@Spyro one an Nano fan always a Nano fan. The Zeus is also a great tank, more finicky and doesn't like overwicking. Did you thin the tailss quite a bit, otherwise your flavour just vanishes. Also, whatbuild have you got in there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

DrDodge said:


> Thoughts on the Ammit Dual?


The flavour is great BUT, I've tried so many different things and I cannot stop the constant juice seepage/condensation at the base.

I have to wipe the bottom of the tank after just half a tank of vaping...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

@Room Fogger Wise words! I'll keep that in mind for my next build. I wicked it exactly how I would the OBS. Didn't thin the wicks much at all. I have one of these... I've never known the name for coils so here's a photo. Might be a wrap too long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> @Room Fogger Wise words! I'll keep that in mind for my next build. I wicked it exactly how I would the OBS. Didn't think the wicks out all that much. And I have one of these... I've never known the name for coils so here's a photo. Might be a wrap too long?
> View attachment 120175


That build looks fine, the tails leading to the wicking holes are usually the problem. It's seems your wicking goes into the bottom part of the tank, that's too long. They should not be protruding at all. 

I have to rewick so will try and do tonight or tomorrow morning to show how tails can be thinned and positioned, hope this will help.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Room Fogger said:


> That build looks fine, the tails leading to the wicking holes are usually the problem. It's seems your wicking goes into the bottom part of the tank, that's too long. They should not be protruding at all.
> 
> I have to rewick so will try and do tonight or tomorrow morning to show how tails can be thinned and positioned, hope this will help.


That'd be very much appreciated.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Spyro said:


> I retract my statement.
> 
> Picked up a Zeus. It's not even close to comparable to my OBS nano.
> 
> If I can't get good flavour out of it with a few more builds it'll be for sale.



hi @Spyro thanks for the feed back, I'm a Zeus fan, buuuuutttttttt, I have never tried the OBS, so, I have to asap !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Spyro ,as promised.

Ok, the Zeus had a quick bath (censored), air dried and here we go. This works for me and it's flavour for days every time. I have a 5 wrap Fused Clapton with 3mm ID in here coming out at 0.20 ohms, vaping at 32,5 watts.

Wick threaded and trimmed wider than the tank, nearly mod width and the Aegis is wide!



Ends fluffed out with the tweezers, I take about 50% off this
way



Trimmed down for fitting



I wet them with some VG, you can use juice as well and then put them in the channels. Any piece protruding from the bottom is trimmed of so that it is level



Side view of the finished product. The end of the wicks are level with the bottom of the build deck.



Assembled, Filled with some Simply Cannoli DIY. Happy clouds and flavour for days.



Hope this will be of some help. This is one of the tanks where more is less when it comes to wicking. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Useful 2


----------



## Spyro

Room Fogger said:


> @Spyro ,as promised.
> 
> Ok, the Zeus had a quick bath (censored), air dried and here we go. This works for me and it's flavour for days every time. I have a 5 wrap Fused Clapton with 3mm ID in here coming out at 0.20 ohms, vaping at 32,5 watts.
> 
> Wick threaded and trimmed wider than the tank, nearly mod width and the Aegis is wide!
> View attachment 120235
> 
> 
> Ends fluffed out with the tweezers, I take about 50% off this
> way
> 
> View attachment 120236
> 
> Trimmed down for fitting
> 
> View attachment 120237
> 
> I wet them with some VG, you can use juice as well and then put them in the channels. Any piece protruding from the bottom is trimmed of so that it is level
> View attachment 120238
> 
> 
> Side view of the finished product. The end of the wicks are level with the bottom of the build deck.
> View attachment 120239
> 
> 
> Assembled, Filled with some Simply Cannoli DIY. Happy clouds and flavour for days.
> View attachment 120240
> 
> 
> Hope this will be of some help. This is one of the tanks where more is less when it comes to wicking. Enjoy.




That is of huge help! Thank you. I've got to say, I jumped the gun a little. The flavour of the Zeus came out nicely once the cotton broke in. But my goodness it's such a mission to screw that cap back onto the base! It's so painful after using the OBS. However, I will rewick this way in the morning! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> That is of huge help! Thank you. I've got to say, I jumped the gun a little. The flavour of the Zeus came out nicely once the cotton broke in. But my goodness it's such a mission to screw that cap back onto the base! It's so painful after using the OBS. However, I will rewick this way in the morning! Thanks again!


Enjoy, I have 3 Nano's and to rewick them all can be done in under a minute, it must be the easiest tank ever in this regard. I agree with the reassembly part, that's why I usually stick to the same juice so I only have to rewick the Zeus once a week or so depending on use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> @Spyro ,as promised.
> 
> Ok, the Zeus had a quick bath (censored), air dried and here we go. This works for me and it's flavour for days every time. I have a 5 wrap Fused Clapton with 3mm ID in here coming out at 0.20 ohms, vaping at 32,5 watts.
> 
> Wick threaded and trimmed wider than the tank, nearly mod width and the Aegis is wide!
> View attachment 120235
> 
> 
> Ends fluffed out with the tweezers, I take about 50% off this
> way
> 
> View attachment 120236
> 
> Trimmed down for fitting
> 
> View attachment 120237
> 
> I wet them with some VG, you can use juice as well and then put them in the channels. Any piece protruding from the bottom is trimmed of so that it is level
> View attachment 120238
> 
> 
> Side view of the finished product. The end of the wicks are level with the bottom of the build deck.
> View attachment 120239
> 
> 
> Assembled, Filled with some Simply Cannoli DIY. Happy clouds and flavour for days.
> View attachment 120240
> 
> 
> Hope this will be of some help. This is one of the tanks where more is less when it comes to wicking. Enjoy.



fog some rooms bro

nice post !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hi @Spyro thanks for the feed back, I'm a Zeus fan, buuuuutttttttt, I have never tried the OBS, so, I have to asap !!!


@vicTor its one of my favorite RTA's due to ease of build, and flavour is very good in my eyes. if you don't come right in the Vale, we will make a plan so that you can test one of mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> fog some rooms bro
> 
> nice post !!





And this just the beginning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 120243
> 
> And this just the beginning



we want more, we want more, we want more !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Yeah! That's clearly not a fully fogged room!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> @vicTor its one of my favorite RTA's due to ease of build, and flavour is very good in my eyes. if you don't come right in the Vale, we will make a plan so that you can test one of mine.



will do, you doing vapecon18 ?


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> will do, you doing vapecon18 ?


Definitely, cannot wait for it and to also hopefully meet a lot of the people that are on here. It's going to be epic, I'll do my best with that room as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@Spyro and @vicTor And that's why I need to install a extractor fan. Will do a daylight one for the full effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I've owned and still own a lot RTAs but I get the most enjoyment and use out of the Reload RTA. It's just fantastic. I reckon it would be the most complete package if it had a bubble tank, as I go through the 3.5ml capacity rather quickly, oh and better grub screws (I swapped them out with spares from my aromamizer supreme v2).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## joeman187

Reload 
Reload
And a reload

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

@Room Fogger Thanks for the tips! I had a couple hot spots, got rid of those. Wicked as you suggested and I'm rocking and rolling with very decent flavour! Now my only complaint about the Zeus is the finicky locking mechanism. Putting the tank onto the base is a huge mission but so far I'm actually impressed. I also don't like the Zeus logo. I think it would have looked really sexy without it. Mega thanks to you!

Ps try it with your OBS drip tip and tell me what you think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Another Reload RTA, because every other atomiser I have had before and after pales in comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I need to get a Zeus now, sounds like the perfect RTA for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

CMMACKEM said:


> Another Reload RTA, because every other atomiser I have had before and after pales in comparison.



hi @CMMACKEM I have heard only good things about the Reload all round, but the price, wow

in your opinion, would a clone be just as good ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> I need to get a Zeus now, sounds like the perfect RTA for me.



@Alex , imo you won't be sorry, once you have a decent build in there and get the wicking right it really gives excellent flavour. I want to now start trying some other coils when I redo to see what happens, but I have not been sorry for spending the money on it. 

I run my Nano's and Crius's daily , but the Zeus keeps on finding its way back, even if it is a bit more finicky. It can give a bit of a spit when refilling due to the wicking speed, but even chain vaping never a dry hit. Is also a bit of a juice guzzler, but which new RTA is not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yas786

If I was to buy another rta, not interested in them since i been squonking. I’d probably go for another wotofo serpent smm or the new bravo rta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

vicTor said:


> hi @CMMACKEM I have heard only good things about the Reload all round, but the price, wow
> 
> in your opinion, would a clone be just as good ?



I am not sure as I have never tried the clone. I have just seen a review(See below) and it was not positive.



I would buy the original, worth the price by far in my opinion. If the price puts you off, I am sure you can find one in the classifieds. I have seen them going as low as R700.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

CMMACKEM said:


> I am not sure as I have never tried the clone. I have just seen a review(See below) and it was not positive.
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy the original, worth the price by far in my opinion. If the price puts you off, I am sure you can find one in the classifieds. I have seen them going as low as R700.




from the first word of bad machining etc etc etc

im put off any clone

thanks


----------



## Waine

I spent the afternoon watching tons of reviews. Made up my mind, if all goes well, picking up a Bravo RTA tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Waine said:


> I spent the afternoon watching tons of reviews. Made up my mind, if all goes well, picking up a Bravo RTA tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you perhaps a goon fan?


----------



## Apollo

I have got the Kylin V2, Zeus, and Reload RTA to name my favorites.

They are all in daily rotation. The reload takes it by a long stretch. I would say the Zeus was a bit over hyped in my opinion.
If money is not a problem I would recommend the reload any day of the week. if it is, get the Manta or the Wake.

If you want a Single coil, get yourself the Serpent SMM.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN

Great thread here man.

I would say the Asmodus Voluna any day.
I have tried a friends reload for a few days and though it is superb,the Voluna knocks it straight out the park IMO.
Also tried the Manta for a couple days and it is a great RTA,but for me the Voluna is untouchable at the moment.

Try the Geekvape Blitzen as well,tried out a buddies on friday and was quite impressed-so that would be in my 3 personal recommendations to anybody.


----------



## BATMAN

wow @Room Fogger -I really appreciate the time you took to send those pics and explain each step-what a champion!

I am most certainly going to try your method next before swapping out my coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

The Kylin Mini looks interesting, but I'll stay with my Reloads. Have two of them. Flavor is really good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gorvian

Apollo said:


> I have got the Kylin V2, Zeus, and Reload RTA to name my favorites.
> 
> They are all in daily rotation. The reload takes it by a long stretch. I would say the Zeus was a bit over hyped in my opinion.
> If money is not a problem I would recommend the reload any day of the week. if it is, get the Manta or the Wake.
> 
> If you want a Single coil, get yourself the Serpent SMM.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Wotofo Serpent SMM rules !!

My recommendations for the best flavour and easy of use and quality of built would be 

1. Wotofo - Serpent SMM (single coil)
2. Digiflavor - Pharao Mini (single coil)
3. Geekvape - Ammit 25 (single coil)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Just popped my Engine back on to compare.

My vote remains for the engine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

